# Rsa Training In Newcastle



## schooey (14/7/11)

Hi All,

As discussed at the last few meetings, we are looking at conducting some RSA training to allow members to obtain an RSA to be able to serve their beers at Bitter and Twisted this year. Details are as follows;

Saturday 13th August

Adamstown Bowling Club

9.00am - 3.30pm

Cost will be $50 for HUB Members/ $65 for non HUB members.

We need at least 15 participants for this price. If we get more than 20 participants, the prices will drop by $5 per head with a maximum of 25 participants. *This training will be open to anyone, so if there are any Central Coasties or Sydney guys who want to get some cheap RSA qualifications, please add your name to the list.* It is a little short notice, but State Governm,ent regulations are changing on the 22nd August 2011 which will change the cost of this training and make it into almost a 2 day course (according to the training group), so now is the opportune time to jump in and do it if you have been considering it. The certifcation lasts you for life.

Please add your name to the list below. *We need to finalise numbers by 29th of July.*
1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## MHB (14/7/11)

1/ Sean Costigan


----------



## schooey (25/7/11)

1. Benniee
2. Asis
3. Shmick
4. Opie
5. DJ
6. JT
7. Unterberg
8. Sean Costigan

Still need a few more people to get this off the ground... It may well be worth your while if you think you have a chance at taking out a category at the upcoming NSWABC. All category winners will be invited to re-brew their winning beer to serve on a stand at the Bitter & Twisted Boutique Beer Festival at Maitland in November. If you have an RSA qualifiation, you will be eligible for free entry into the Festival and will be able to serve your beer to the punters on the day, as well as some bonus beer tickets and other goodies.


----------

